# BBQ'd Shrimps ~ Foamheart



## foamheart (May 20, 2019)

I love shrimp season!

BBQ'd Huge shrimpers, Large fully loaded potato & a cool cucumber salad!








I would say I was good enough today to earn this meal, but you'd know I was lying!


----------



## Jonok (May 20, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## motolife313 (May 21, 2019)

I love bbq shrimp.has a nice firm texture that way.  Nice work!


----------



## tropics (May 21, 2019)

That is 1 big tatter! The Shrimp look great 
Richie


----------



## foamheart (May 21, 2019)

Jonok said:


> Wow!



Thank you


----------



## foamheart (May 21, 2019)

motolife313 said:


> I love bbq shrimp.has a nice firm texture that way.  Nice work!



Thank you

I hardly ever do BBQ's shrimps, I hardly ever BBQ anything, but it just sounded soooo good.


----------



## foamheart (May 21, 2019)

tropics said:


> That is 1 big tatter! The Shrimp look great
> Richie



Thank you Richie

Yes it was. I do like baked taters, probably because they take so long and they heat the house up so bad! I mean, we are already in the 90's but I am not complaining yet. I last year we were in the 90's in April but it rained a lot in July and August to keep the heat down. If we get any more train this year the levee's will surely wash away.


----------

